# flounder



## bmitch15 (Aug 17, 2009)

how do i catch flounder of the bob sykes


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

live bull minnow on a carolina rig or new penny gulp shrimp on a jig head. this is just the basic

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>There is going to be a flounder seminar at Flounders on Pensacola Beach on Monday October 12. It is part of the Saltwater Seminar Series put on by JoeZ and Chris Phillips. You will learn all you need to know there, there will be a very knowledgeable guest speaker.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## bmitch15 (Aug 17, 2009)

i went with my cousins and we were fishing with just a leter and a hook no wieght using live shrimp and cought two


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Anybody seen any sign of the annual migration to the Gulf starting. This is the first, sort-of, cold front of the season. Anything moving yet??


----------

